
The Assassin, The Ghost and The Priest - rodinhood
http://rodinhood.com/the-assassin-the-ghost-the-priest
======
gexla
An assassin, a ghost and a priest walk into a bar. The bartender says, "what
is this, a joke?"

Great article, but the themes are nothing we haven't already seen posted on
Hacker news many times. Be able to change when your business model is on the
path of being destroyed (assasin,) but don't allow yourself to be distracted
by every possible threat which hasn't even materialized yet (ghost.)

Personally, I like the idea of the priest the best. Follow your competitors
and allow them to pave the way for you by opening new markets and trying new
ideas. Then improve on what the competitor is doing. That's my interpretation
anyways. ;)

